# THE FLATS



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

IF I WERE IN PENSACOLA AND WAS LOOKING TO FISH THE FLATS WHERE ARE THE "FLATS" IN PENSACOLA. WHERE I WOULD USE A TOP WATER JIG.

THANKS


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

good idea with the grass flats, but you better hurry for Trout. Where?, you say? big lagoon, naval live oaks, little sabine or better yet, check with our very Qualified local bait shops; Dizzy Lizzy, Hot Spots.


----------

